# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κατασκευές >  κατασκευη κλουβας για παπαγαλους!!!

## thanasis76

καλησπερα. πριν καιρο ειχα φτιαξει μια κλουβα για τα κοκατιλ και επιδη ειπαν καποια παιδια να βαλω φωτο απο την κατασκευη, το κανω για να υπαρχει αν καποιος θελει να φτιαξει κατι. 
τωρα φτιαχνω κατι λιγο πιο μικρο αλλα σχεδον με την ιδια τεχνικη....
στις πρωτες φωτο βλεπουμε τα υλικα μας....

1) ανοξειδωτες βεργες 6 χιλ
2) σφυκτηρα αυτοκινητου που
βγαζοντας τη βιδα και τα παξιμαδια γινετε μια καλη βαση για τα μπολ φαγητου
3) κουνελοσιρμα γαλβανιζε
4) ξυλο γωνια για το τελειωμα αν η κλουβα μπει στο σπιτι
5) μπολικο σιρμα για να ραψουμε την το κουνελοσιρμα οπως βλεπετε στην φωτο. ( δυσκολη δουλεια αυτο )
6) ενα κομματι κοντρα πλακε 4 χιλ. αν θελουμε να βαλουμε πλατη στην κλουβα
7) ενα φυλλο αλουμινιου για να φτιαξουμε ενα ταψι για να καθαριζουμε τις βρομιες που ριχνουν.
8) διαφορα μικροπραματα οπως, μεντεσεδες, μπολ φαγητου, ποτιστρες, ελλατηρια, βιδες.... 
9) κλαδια σε διαφορα μεγεθοι...
τα υλικα μας ειναι αυτα αν δεν ξεχασα κατι και στις επομενες φωτο θα δειτε τα βηματα για την κλουβα...

ελπιζω η παρουσιαση να βοηθησει οποιον θελει να φτιαξει κλουβι και να παρει ιδεες...

----------


## vagelis76

Θανάση ευχαριστούμε!!!!!!!
απίστευτη δουλεία καλύτερο και από έτοιμο είναι.....
τα υλικά,η συναρμολόγηση αλλά και η διαρρύθμιση μέσα με τα φυσικά ξύλα και παιχνίδια.....Super!!!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## thanasis76

> Θανάση ευχαριστούμε!!!!!!!
> απίστευτη δουλεία καλύτερο και από έτοιμο είναι.....
> τα υλικά,η συναρμολόγηση αλλά και η διαρρύθμιση μέσα με τα φυσικά ξύλα και παιχνίδια.....Super!!!!!!


σε ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε. να σαι καλα!!! απλα αγαπαω τα ζωα, τα εχω σαν φιλαρακια μου και κανω οτι μπορω πιο καλο και ομορφο...
ετσι και τωρα, ετοιμαζω κλουβα, σταντ και παιχνιδια συγχρονος...
θελω να ειναι ολα ετοιμα για το μικρο μου πριν το παρω...  ::   ::  

σας ευχαριστω που μοιραστικα στην κατασκευη της κλουβας μαζι σας!!!!  ::   ::

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Θανάση μου άρεσε πολύ η κατασκευή σου ,δεν έχω λόγια πιάνουν τα χέρια σου απο ότι βλέπω.Λίγο μεγαλύτερη πόρτα νομίζω ότι ήθελε.Σούπερ.  ::

----------


## thanasis76

> Θανάση μου άρεσε πολύ η κατασκευή σου ,δεν έχω λόγια πιάνουν τα χέρια σου απο ότι βλέπω.Λίγο μεγαλύτερη πόρτα νομίζω ότι ήθελε.Σούπερ.


καλημερα!! σε ευχαριστω πολυ!! χαιρομαι που σας αρεσε... το ιδιο και στα κοκατιλ   ::   ::  
οσο για την πορτα, ναι ισως ηθελε λιγο πιο μεγαλη, εχεισ δικιο. η πορτα ηταν 20cm x 20cm ...
ποσο περιπου ειναι καλο να ειναι??
ευχαριστω!!

----------


## Niva2gr

Θανάση, έχω μείνει άφωνη!
Φτιάχνεις κλουβιά επι πληρωμεί;

----------


## thanasis76

> Θανάση, έχω μείνει άφωνη!
> Φτιάχνεις κλουβιά επι πληρωμεί;


καλησπερα και σε σενα. σε ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια αλλα με κανετε και αισθανομαι αβολα... 
τοσο πολυ σας αρεσε??
παντος αν και τωρα τελειωνω τι καινουργιο μου κλουβι, αυτο που με εχει ενθουσιασει και μου αρεσει τρελα, ειναι το σταντ-παιχνιδοτοπος που φτιαχνω...
ελπιζω οταν βαλω φωτο να σας αρεσει....
κλουβια και γενικα οτι κατασκευες χρειαζομαι τις φτιαχνω για εμενα και επιδη μου αρεσει να δημιουργω. δεν φτιαχνω κατι επι πληρωμη...
παντος σας ευχαριστω ολους για τα καλα σας λογια, με ανεβασατε πολυ!!! μολις τελειωσω το σταντ και το κλουβι θα σας ανεβασω φωτο να τα δειτε...

----------


## vagelis76

> Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από Niva2gr
> 
> Θανάση, έχω μείνει άφωνη!
> Φτιάχνεις κλουβιά επι πληρωμεί;
> 
> 
> καλησπερα και σε σενα. σε ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια αλλα με κανετε και αισθανομαι αβολα... 
> τοσο πολυ σας αρεσε??
> παντος αν και τωρα τελειωνω τι καινουργιο μου κλουβι, αυτο που με εχει ενθουσιασει και μου αρεσει τρελα, ειναι το σταντ-παιχνιδοτοπος που φτιαχνω...
> ...


Άσε τις κουβέντες Θανάση και προχώρα τη δουλειά .....έχουμε αγωνία να δούμε και το κλουβί αλλά και το σταντ-παιχνιδότοπο....
ΑΚΟΜΑ???????

----------


## thanasis76

> Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από thanasis76
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από Niva2gr
> 
> ...



τα φτιαχνω , τα φτιαχνω... αλλα δουλευω κι ολας ε...   ::   ::  
απο εβδομαδα θα εχετε φωτο...  ::   ::

----------


## Ikaros

Ποσο κοστισε όλη η κατασκευή?

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη το μελος εχει χρονια να μπει στο φορουμ .Ελπιζω να το παρακολουθει εστω ως επισκεπτης ,να δει το θεμα και να σου απαντησει

----------


## cm11783

Πολύ όμορφο!
 Τα κλαδάκια έχω ακούσει ότι θα πρέπει να είναι από οπωροφόρα δέντρα.
Ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο;

----------

